# motor for 14 ft aluminum boat



## richie722

Got a question, maybe some of you guys can offer some advice.

I have a 14 ft aluminum rowboat that I currently have a 30 lb thrust electric trolling motor on. I dont do any trolling, I just use the motor to get me to the spot and then I either drift or still fish. This is the only motor on the boat.

The problem I have is that this electric trolling motor is quite slow. If I'm going into the wind, it almost impossible to make headway. Its plenty fast for trolling, but I use it for distance travelling across the lake. I have considered moving up to a 55 lb thrust electric trolling motor (largest 12 volt electric) or maybe a small gas outboard (2-5 h.p.)

Can anybody offer advice on the difference I may notice between the 55 lb electric motor and say a 2hp outboard or 5hp outboard. I have heard that even a 5 hp outboard will not even plane out my boat. I just want to get a feeling before spending hundreds of dollars and being disappointed in the performance. I understand a 9.9 or 15 h.p. motor would work great, but I am on a budget of less than $300. I could get a new electric motor or spend the money on a small used outboard. Again, my goal is to be able to get to my fishing spots faster.

If you have a similar size boat, what do you use for your motor.

Thanks.


----------



## waterfoul

I have a 14' aluminum with a merc 9.8 on a trailer I'd sell you for $500 or so. It planes out just fine! In fact, it's really quite fast. Boat leaks a little (what 20+ year old riveted aluminum boat doesn't leak a little though) but it doesn't sink!

I think you will find that with proper wieght distribution (fuel tank moved forward, tackle box moved forward, etc...) a 5 hp outboard will probably get your boat on plane. Mine did with a 5 hp Johnson when I was younger (and a little lighter!) and that motor was a dog (compared to the same hp Merc).

Given gas prices though... a good 55 lb thrust electric might be the way to go if you are not interested in going "fast" across the lake.


----------



## DaveW731

I wouldn't even bother with a 2.5 hp gas motor: worst of both worlds: as underpowered as an electric, but you have to buy gas for it. I think you will be pleased with the performance of a 5hp gas motor compared to an electric, especially if you want to travel any kind of distance at as fast of a pace as possible. You will also be able to go as fast at the end of the day as at the beginning, regardless of how much and how fast you run it. 
I have been able to plane out a 14' rowboat with a 5hp motor at our cottage without much trouble. Not quite fast enough for skiing, however.... :lol:


----------



## Hotwired

I have a 14' deep V sea nymph with a 1984 6hp evinrude up at the cottage.
It planes out just fine and on a calm day my gps says I'm doing 8mph.


----------



## frenchriver1

I have a 14 foor sylvan and a 9.9 Merc that pushed two guys along quite well, and it would jump up on plane with just me in the boat, moved forward. Trouble was it was hard to steer that way, reaching back.

If you are into EBay, you can sometimes pick up a fairy good under 10 HP motor for the price range you are working with, and leave a little for taking it to a mechanic and getting it checked out. 

Merc are genrally better on gas, in my opinion, and we used just over a tank for a week's fishing in Canada, so the price of gas, while high, shouldn't keep you from getting out and enjoying a shorter ride to and from you favorite fishing spot...


----------



## slowpoke

I had a 14 aluminum back in the 60's and early 70's. I hade a 5 horse and it was ok. Then I get a 9.5, BOY WHAT A DIFFERENCE. The 5h worked ok with just me but when I took someone else with me it was a dog. I would not have anything less then a 9.5 on a 14' aluminum. As far as an elect 55lb, It might do the job but you already have one that does the job while you are fishing. I' would go with a 9.5 and you could go to other lakes that are bigger if you want to.


----------



## waterfoul

I've gotten some emails an PM's from some of you asking about my aluminum boat. Thanks! But, it's not quite ready for sale at this moment. I need to spend a couple evenings getting it back into "fishing order" before it can roll away to it's new owner. Rest assured, as soon as I think it's sellable, I'll let all of you know! Then let the bidding begin!!


----------



## Brownsdown

9.9 four stroke ( Honda ) for sale 700.00. runs great


----------



## richie722

thanks for the replies


----------



## dtg

I've got a 14' Mirrocraft with a 63"beam and a pretty deep v. My primary motor is a 15 hp that get me on plane pretty quick(as long as I've got a 75# bag of sand in the bow) While my 15hp was not cooperating with me, I kep a little Nissan 2.5hp on the stearn and it worked out quite well. Up in Canada I had 3 guys and fishing gear and it moved us along quite well, we didn't get blown all over, but did turn a simple 5-10 jaunt into an hour long one.


----------

